# R/CAR-The Truth



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

After a long time to think about everything that has been posted here I have decided to make one final post concerning R/CAR.

This thread will be closed, and if you would like to discuss R/CAR any further...please give me a phone call.

There has been a ton of misinformation posted regarding the internal working of R/CAR...from utility bills, moneys owed, and ficticious law suits.

Most seemed to be aimed at me, and that is fine. Most folks know the truth and what me and my family sacrificed for the track over the past three years.

I spent yesterday at the 4H building/fair grounds with Angie, cleaning and prepping the building for 4H to use during the county fair.

My relationship with the fairboard is fine as it always has been. This discounts the false statements posted by others concerning exaggrated past due amounts on rent and utilities. The track was a few months behind, but nothing like the amounts posted by folks trying too make us look bad.

The track scoring system is in the hands of ownership, not me, unlike what was posted on another thread,

The scoring system, carpet, and all that is needed to start a R/C race track is for sale through Floyd Selzer. My involvement with R/CAR is now complete.
I did go get the building ready for the fair yesterday, that was a courtesy toward the good folks at the fair grounds, as they always did R/CAR right and they did not deserve having the facility left in the shape I walked into yesterday.

Once again, thank you to all the great racers, we had a good time and a lot of fun doing it.
Anything that needs to be ironed out or questions answered...please call me.


----------

